# teach girl friend how to get better



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, my GF has now been riding about 3 seasons, last season she got in 35-40 days. She is decent, in that she carves ok and doesnt really fall or wash out. However she has kindof hit a plateau where she doesnt really push herself to go faster, and when there are a lot of gapers out she rides slower "because im scared of running in to people"

I try to tell her to just go faster so she makes quicker carves, but she is stubborn and doesnt like listening to my advice. Last time we rode together i told her to just practice slashing and making agressive carves to better understand her edge control.

Any advice on how to get her to progress so i dont have to wait 4 times on every run for her?


----------



## who_it_is (Feb 26, 2015)

you say she is stubborn and doesn't like taking your advice, how about having her take a lesson? 

I signed up for a class at my local resort and since most of the classes are beginner, I was the only "level 3" student so I got a private lesson for the cost of a class. 

It really helped me to step it up to the next level... I had been sticking to greens before the lesson and he took me right up to the blues and gave me some really good advice that gave me the confidence I needed to push it further. 

If she doesnt feel comfortable, just telling her to go faster is not going to help. And if she listens, its a recipe for disaster/injury. 

Let someone who does it for a living help her!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Lesson with a female instructor who rips. Or a hot guy and you won't have to worry about a gf anymore.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Hey guys and gals, my GF has now been riding about 3 seasons, last season she got in 35-40 days. She is decent, in that she carves ok and doesnt really fall or wash out. However she has kindof hit a plateau where she doesnt really push herself to go faster, and when there are a lot of gapers out she rides slower "because im scared of running in to people"
> 
> I try to tell her to just go faster so she makes quicker carves, but she is stubborn and doesnt like listening to my advice. Last time we rode together i told her to just practice slashing and making agressive carves to better understand her edge control.
> 
> Any advice on how to get her to progress so i dont have to wait 4 times on every run for her?


Trust me from experience with multiple GFs over the years:
If you have any interest in keeping her, put her into lessons.
End of story.>


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

testosterone injections!

Many women have the potential to rip but most at some point back off and are perfectly fine to plateau where they are.

They often have a different style of being smooth, graceful and flowly instead of manly slashing.

Its like figure skating vs hockey

Very few women are aggressive and want to compete or keep up with guys.

It might help for her to find some gal pals that are on her level or better to mob around with....but I'd expect there aren't that many if she is putting in 40 days a season.

Lessons and be happy with what you got.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol. Had to laugh when I read the post cos it made me think hubby, is this you? The only thing that didn't fit like comming from his mouth was the 3 seasons. 

If it's technique she lacks, listen to the guys and get her lessons or be _very_ price with your teaching attemps. Wischi waschi advices like "just ride, be more aggressive, more dynamic" will do zero. If you don't have the skill to _exactly_ decribe the movement step by step, let someone do it who has learned this as a profession. Just being a decent rider won't make you a decent teacher (take this from a stubborn girl with a very good rider SO who has zero teaching skillz )

If its not a skills problem but just need of being pushed a notch more? Music can help. I get distracted by ppl on the slopes as well. Worst thing are kids. I can get almost paralysis when there's a pizza skier kid infront of me :laugh:. Not anymore since I ride with music... turn the volume up and I'm in my own world, not distracted from left n right, focused only on my riding. Get her some CHIPS Outdoortech headphones and a pushing playlist for x-mas . 

(BTW: Riding quick and with loud music demands bit of a different riding habbit: look uphill frequently as you don't hear someone approaching. IMO, the downhill rider has a certain responsability as well, most of all if you change your riding pattern like i.e. straight line to gather speed to at one point initiate a nice long carve. The skier behind you going the same speed won't know your intend and the turn may come all of a sudden to him. A quick glace uphill can avoid crashes easily)


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

OP, how fast is she riding right now? Are you wanting her to straight bomb down groomers. When I encounter a plateau, it's time to switch it up. Go ride trees or go into the park. I can't imagine it's fun for her either to constantly feel like you are waiting on her, annoyed. Lessons never hurt either.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

who_it_is said:


> you say she is stubborn and doesn't like taking your advice, how about having her take a lesson?
> 
> I signed up for a class at my local resort and since most of the classes are beginner, I was the only "level 3" student so I got a private lesson for the cost of a class.
> 
> ...


This. If it's been said once on this forum, it's been said a few hundred times. Coaching an S/O almost never ends well.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

when you shell out $$$. Your much more willing to try what you otherwise would not attempt. ccasion14:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

A lot of great advice already.

Putting things in a different perspective: why don't YOU ride slower? 
What if she simply doesnt want to go faster, doesnt like it, doesnt care?

Get her lessons if she WANTS to get better and ride faster. Maybe she's plateaued because she is where she wants to be.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replys guys and gals, she is a decent rider, rides everything blacks and doubles / off piste etc. She is just cautious and i have seen her open up and do probably 25-30 mph or so. 

Maybe a lesson would help, it would need to be a more advanced on tho. She already rides with music. I think she just gets in her own head, and for some reason on certain days she is scared and not confident. I try to tell her to nust loosen up and use more of her body for her carves. Its a tough situation since we ride a lot together. Also she isnt nhst my SO, she is my fiance.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You can teach her nothing. It must be someone else. Your teaching will come across as nagging and you will run her day. Have patience and like above, lessons. Do not try and correct her if you want your day to go smooth. No pressure. 


I say this from personal experience.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I didnt read anything other than "teach my girlfriend".

My immediate response is dont do it. Get her an instructor for whatever you want to teach her.

Also, from what your describing she is not fast. 30 mph is meh. Just cruising around we probably average 45mph on groomers with a light crowd. Neni's SO is fast too. Id guess Neni cruises at 35-45mph on a very regular basis. 

I would also guess that she is not carving but doing skidded turns, where she is not leaving a thin line from being hard on edge. 

Get her a lesson, do a 3 day evey as multi days are typically cheaper at the resorts up on the I70 corridor. Copper is probaby the best AND least expensive. They have AMAZING riders for the upper intermediate - advanced lessons as well as freestyle stuff.... For less expensive lessons think about going to ski cooper up by leadville for a few days. It is a fun little mountain and you could make a weekend of it in Leadville(cute old town)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> ....Also she isnt nhst my SO, she is my fiance.


Your fiancè _isn't_ your "Significant Other???" :blink:


Well, just Don't get caught or she'll be teaching _you_ a thing 'r two!! :laugh: >


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

F1EA said:


> A lot of great advice already.
> 
> Putting things in a different perspective: why don't YOU ride slower?
> What if she simply doesnt want to go faster, doesnt like it, doesnt care?
> ...


No, she is very competitive, and always says she wants to go faster, and keep up with me. Her sister shreds and has no problem keeping up


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> No, she is very competitive, and always says she wants to go faster, and keep up with me. Her sister shreds and has no problem keeping up


Ahhh then there you go: Lessons. Not by you; it's almost impossible


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> Her sister shreds and has no problem keeping up


Get with her sister instead. Problem solved.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yup...me thinks ya picked the wrong sista....its not too late


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

....or you get with both of them, at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Agree with Wrath, Argo, Neni & RidinBend. 

Other thing to consider, maybe let her ride solo part of the day and find her groove. I can get distracted riding with those better playing catch up and feeling like I need to perform. She can focus on herself and what /how she wants to ride. Though, solo riding isn't for everyone.

Would riding with her sister help push her more ?


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

If at all possible, go somewhere/time with much fewer people. If she's worried about hitting people, go where there aren't people to hit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> No, she is very competitive, and always says she wants to go faster, and keep up with me. Her sister shreds and has no problem keeping up


In that light? Lessons and time on the slopes are key. And maybe a different board can give a new push. But you also will have to accept that each individual has a different comfort zone...

I'm in this "chase the SO" game for many y now - he has 10y more experience, there's quite a gap skill wise between us. 10y ago, I was determined to keep up one day; thought that I only have to build up skills. I had reached a confidence plateau some y back; stepped on a different board which gave me way more confidence and did quite a step again. Before, I didn't dare to go faster cos my former boards became unstable. With the new one, the board was stable at no matter what speed so I could get used to ride faster without getting distracted by the chatter under my feet. 

However, the result was _not_ that I now can keep up with the SO... Yes, I did increase my overall riding speed - but so did the SO. It's a Red Queen race . I also won't get faster n faster anymore. I hit another - final - plateau in terms of speed. With that no limits stable board, I now also know where my comfort zone ends. Full stop. I've tried the >50mph zone some y ago, board was stable, I was stable, all no problem, but I was freaking just by the pure imagination of what would happen to my neck _if_ I'd fall at that speed. No gear, no skill, no + number of days will make me go there again. Yeah, as Wrath mentioned, imagination-restraining testosterone may be the lacking part here . 

So I gave up to try to keep up with the SO and ride at _my_ speed - quick, but not fast - and rather concentrate on refining my technique than trying to ride as fast as him - I never will anyway (since we began to track our runs, I know now in numbers that he's way out of what I'd ever dare to ride). He's fine with this, happy that I meanwhile can follow in no matter what terrain, and the waiting time on groomers gives him the opportunity to catch breath and stretch muscles - which I don't need cos my stamina is better from all the non stop chasing, riding runs without a break :laugh:. 

Long story short: It's give and take. Be happy that you have a SO who shares your passion - you have a riding buddy and that's pretty cool. Be patient. From what you write, she seems determined; she'll get quicker by time, confidence comes with experience. Lessons will help to get her confident in her skills. If she doesn't reach _your_ speed, suck it up, wait for her and look at the scenery instead of being annoyed to have to wait. You could have a SO who doesn't like snowboarding :happy:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I suggest making your riding more challenging to slow you down as an occasional option.

Instead of just charging, try doing the same run switch, pop some spins, try buttering and pressing, duck into the trees alongside of the groomers.
While it's all relative, generally these things are done at slower speeds, make your run more interesting, and improve your overall riding.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

The way I see it, you don't need to twist an arm of someone genuinely interested in getting better. They should be on their own figuring out or asking what it takes to make that happen. If you gotta bring shit like that to their attention they aren't really interested.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not sure why we use speed as a gauge for progression. It's not the be all end all for some people. And on the same note if she has a smile on her face at the end of the day who really cares if she's plateaued or not. If she likes where she is at then what else is there?

I have more fun driving my MG Midget with 65HP and a top speed of about 75 than I ever did in my Mustang. Speed is only part of the experience.


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

f00bar said:


> I'm not sure why we use speed as a gauge for progression. It's not the be all end all for some people. And on the same note if she has a smile on her face at the end of the day who really cares if she's plateaued or not. If she likes where she is at then what else is there?
> 
> I have more fun driving my MG Midget with 65HP and a top speed of about 75 than I ever did in my Mustang. Speed is only part of the experience.


Word... This obsession with going fast is just silly. I rather take my time and play on the side hits and features around the runs. Bombing down hills gets old real fast and really doesn't demand as much skill as people seem to think. Not to mention is heavily gear dependent. No way am I bombing down chop on my park noodle...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

zenboarder said:


> Word... This obsession with going fast is just silly. I rather take my time and play on the side hits and features around the runs. Bombing down hills gets old real fast and really doesn't demand as much skill as people seem to think. Not to mention is heavily gear dependent. No way am I bombing down chop on my park noodle...


This actually brings up a question I don't think has been asked. Does she even have the equipment to keep up with you? Part of the issue could be that at half the speed of you her board just wants to chatter away and be more hairy ride.

In fact, maybe she's actually being more ballsy than you and your fancy smancy bombing board >


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> .....Does she even have the *equipment* to keep up with you?
> 
> ....In fact, *maybe she's actually being more ballsy than you *and your fancy smancy bombing board >


She just might have the "_right equipment_" after all!! > I cant tell if you _meant_ that to be "punny!" But it's not only Hilarious,.. It's a damned good point!!! :laugh:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

She rides a NS Raven, plenty of board...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Other thing to consider, maybe let her ride solo part of the day and find her groove. I can get distracted riding with those better playing catch up and feeling like I need to perform.


performance anxiety? i didn't think that sort of thing happened to women.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> A lot of great advice already.
> 
> Putting things in a different perspective: why don't YOU ride slower?
> What if she simply doesnt want to go faster, doesnt like it, doesnt care?
> ...


Who let Dr. Phil in!?

Lots of sound advice, maybe also time to start working on your full 360 degree carves, great way to slow yourself down and let her catch up, plus being something that not many people can pull off properly without skidding.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I'm not sure why we use speed as a gauge for progression. It's not the be all end all for some people


it's because as you go on steeper terrain you're gonna be going faster whether you like it or not and you need to be able ride properly at those faster speeds in order to progress. and i'm not just talking double and triple blacks. it applies to all levels. whether it's someone who's stepping up from greens to blues or blues to blacks etc. i'm not trying to tell people what they should or shouldn't do, i'm just trying to explain the thinking behind it. and yeah, speed is not the end all be all. you don't have to go straight down double blacks to be an expert park rider.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

zenboarder said:


> Word... This obsession with going fast is just silly. I rather take my time and play on the side hits and features around the runs. Bombing down hills gets old real fast and really doesn't demand as much skill as people seem to think.


Cos it's a means to an end. 

You're may be lucky to ride in a resort with a very snowboarding friendly topography. I ain't. Each run has flat runouts or ascends in the middle of runs. If you don't point it and gather a decent speed, you'll skate/walk. That sucks. Being able to point it at the right moment, crough n keep that straight flatbased line for a long time may not be hard in your opinion... I just wonder why so few snowboarders can make it over our flats then.

I assume you don't carve? To draw long deep carves, you simply need a decent speed. The 360 Phebber mentioned can't be accomplished if you're just in cruising travel speed. Try it, it's pretty fun!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^qft...being able to straight line bomb and flat base for a bit is just another skill to have when the need arises. Baker there are quite a few places where you are riding up hill and some of them are a blue run steep going uphill....or you can walk up.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

OP doesnt say she's getting pissed because she can't make the flats. He says he wants her to be able to keep up with him. She's 3 years in and my impression is she doesn't look like a noob going down the slopes. She just can't keep up and maybe thats just the way it is.

She put in 40 days last year, obviously she enjoys what she is doing. And a GF riding partner is pretty rare, so I question putting tons of pressure if she's happy with what she's doing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> ....She put in 40 days last year, obviously she enjoys what she is doing. And a GF riding partner is pretty rare, so I question putting tons of pressure if she's happy with what she's doing.


^this^

I have always been a little bit amazed reading posts from so many married/attached guys who's GF/SO limits, or complains about their man's snowboarding activities. 

Even a few of the married guys with spouses that snowboard will frequently admit that the little woman is less serious or enamoured with the whole spending time "on" the slope thing!!

Neni's husband & Argo's SO appear to be one of the rare & lucky exceptions to that around here! 

So to the OP,.. If your gal is willing, able & happy to be out rippin' it for what is a pretty respectable number of days in a season,..? KEEP HER HAPPY BUD,..!!! :huh: Chicks like dat are hard to find. . Remember the old adage,.. Happy shredding wife,..? HAPPY LIFE!!! :jumping1:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Happy non-shredding wife = happy everybody. 

I've seen guys and gals try to force the on-slope thing to happen when in reality one or both of them is just making an effort toward the relationship that has nothing to do with riding. I'd hate to have someone keeping me from hiking at 13k' or hitting the lines I want to hit just so we can have some cutsie thing happening during riding time. To be fair I know some folks who go together all the time with radically different skill levels and make plenty of fun out of it.

FWIW the desire to share the passion is perfectly normal, but this kind of stuff comes from deep down and you can't force it. I realize this isn't necessarily the OP's problem, just pointing out some other perspective.

Neni and her dude are super lucky in that they seem to have pretty similar abilities and desires to get rad.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

And to get back to what I think is relevant, what is she riding? If she's 3 years into it on the same board I suspect you are also asking her to do something her board may not be ideal for doing. My guess is you spent a lot of time picking out your current board so that it can do what you want. Can hers?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Happy non-shredding wife = happy everybody.
> 
> I've seen guys and gals try to force the on-slope thing to happen when in reality one or both of them is just making an effort toward the relationship that has nothing to do with riding. I'd hate to have someone keeping me from hiking at 13k' or hitting the lines I want to hit just so we can have some cutsie thing happening during riding time. To be fair I know some folks who go together all the time with radically different skill levels and make plenty of fun out of it.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with you, but... ... things can change. When we met, I was a low intermediate, scraping n ruddering my way down, painfully slow, determined to get better but not actually hooked, I could have done without snowboarding without missing a thing. So yeah, I rode for the relationship's sake (with my job and horseriding passion - which he doesn't share - comming home late each day? We'd never see eachother in winter if I didn't go to the mtns). He never complained, and nowadays, in hindsight, I cannot say how thankful I am that he had that attitude; cos fast forward some years: snowboarding became my top passion and now it's me screaming for gnarlier terrain, hiking higher, riding steeper, organizing trips. I'd say it payed for him to be patient . Things _can_ change. 

Reading OPs posts that his girl is a competitive and determined type? This just made me think that she may just need time i.e. his patience.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> And to get back to what I think is relevant, what is she riding? If she's 3 years into it on the same board I suspect you are also asking her to do something her board may not be ideal for doing....


...answered already! 


AmberLamps said:


> She rides a *NS Raven,* plenty of board...


 (I can't say I kno anything about that board to evaluate how "appropriate" it is for bombing steeps, but someone here will!)



snowklinger said:


> Happy non-shredding wife = happy everybody.
> 
> ....I've seen guys and gals try to force the on-slope thing to happen when in reality one or both of them is just making an effort toward the relationship that has nothing to do with riding. *I'd hate to have someone keeping me from hiking at 13k' or hitting the lines I want to hit just so we can have some cutsie thing happening during riding time....*
> 
> Neni and her dude are super lucky in that they seem to have pretty similar abilities and desires to get rad.


Yeah, I feel the same way about that cutesy shit. I mean not that it isn't worth doing on occasion to keep the little woman happy, involved and feeling included. 

My point was meant more to address the tendency or frequency of members who have shared about being pestered, naggged, resented, chided etc, etc. over the money, time and effort given to snowboarding by a *non*-snowboarding spouse!! 

If you've got a lady with whom you gel nicely in other aspects of your relationship, _AND_ she shreds,..??? That would seem to be a combo worth working to hang onto!!! Even if it means an occasional compromise for the sake of "Matrimonial/ Relationship Harmony!!" 

My 2¢ is all. :shrug: 

:hairy:


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

neni said:


> Cos it's a means to an end.
> 
> You're may be lucky to ride in a resort with a very snowboarding friendly topography. I ain't. Each run has flat runouts or ascends in the middle of runs. If you don't point it and gather a decent speed, you'll skate/walk. That sucks. Being able to point it at the right moment, crough n keep that straight flatbased line for a long time may not be hard in your opinion... I just wonder why so few snowboarders can make it over our flats then.
> 
> I assume you don't carve? To draw long deep carves, you simply need a decent speed. The 360 Phebber mentioned can't be accomplished if you're just in cruising travel speed. Try it, it's pretty fun!


Nah people bitch about our flat spots as well but frankly doesn't take much skill to straight line past them. I carve just fine it's just I am far enough along in my progression that going fast is boring and frankly pointless. Once you can go fast enough that you can hit large jumps switch and regular it's really pointless to go any faster. All I am saying is most people I see at the hills focusing on going fast are really not well rounded riders. Most of them can't even do basic grabs or spins off side hits. There's a lot more out there than simply trying to go straight down a hill. Snowboarding roots are not in super G ski racing. They are in skateboarding/surfing both of which have an emphasis on style, tricks, grabs, etc... Why not slow things down and spend some time learning something fun?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i was just counterpointing chompers, ignore everything.

to each their own eh jhaha


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

f00bar said:


> And to get back to what I think is relevant, what is she riding? If she's 3 years into it on the same board I suspect you are also asking her to do something her board may not be ideal for doing. My guess is you spent a lot of time picking out your current board so that it can do what you want. Can hers?


Thanks for all the replies, I am starting to think that maybe I am one of the lucky ones out there who has a SO that is as passionate about the sport as I am. 

As far as gear she is currently riding, I have her on a NS Raven (2014) model, she is the most confident she has ever been on a board with this deck. She is definitely one of the more confident women riders out there when we are riding. I like the advice from others about me going a bit slower and working more on my ground game, butters, spins, etc. I actually have been doing more of this so far this year and am enjoying it. I think mostly its just patience, and I think she is going to just keep progressing. I recently got her watching youtube videos, to maybe help her get some fundamentals in her head, we will see where it goes.

In the meantime, I am happy she is passionate and wants to get better, and that there really is no terrain she shys away from if its put in front of her.

(this is a good excuse for me to pick up the new NS Type Two, so I have something a bit softer to butter on :nerd: )


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Get her a board with real camber.
End of story.


I'm with Zen.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

It sounds like you and I are in very similar positions. My wife will go anywhere and do almost any terrain, she is just a little slower and less aggressive. 

One observation I would make is that if she has only been doing it three years, is riding 40 days a year or thereabouts, and has her own competitive drive a plateau may not last long. It is just something she will work through with a little patience. 

This year my wife specifically mentioned a desire to get fundamentally better so I think I will set her up with a lesson or for both of us. I'm definitely not going to try to teach her! You might see if your SO wants her own lesson to focus on something in particular.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> performance anxiety? i didn't think that sort of thing happened to women.


Ha-ha it happens to me sometimes :embarrased1:


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

zenboarder said:


> Nah people bitch about our flat spots as well but frankly doesn't take much skill to straight line past them. I carve just fine it's just I am far enough along in my progression that going fast is boring and frankly pointless. Once you can go fast enough that you can hit large jumps switch and regular it's really pointless to go any faster. All I am saying is most people I see at the hills focusing on going fast are really not well rounded riders. Most of them can't even do basic grabs or spins off side hits. There's a lot more out there than simply trying to go straight down a hill. Snowboarding roots are not in super G ski racing. They are in skateboarding/surfing both of which have an emphasis on style, tricks, grabs, etc... Why not slow things down and spend some time learning something fun?


Well said.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

zenboarder said:


> Nah people bitch about our flat spots as well but frankly doesn't take much skill to straight line past them. I carve just fine it's just I am far enough along in my progression that going fast is boring and frankly pointless. Once you can go fast enough that you can hit large jumps switch and regular it's really pointless to go any faster. All I am saying is most people I see at the hills focusing on going fast are really not well rounded riders. Most of them can't even do basic grabs or spins off side hits. There's a lot more out there than simply trying to go straight down a hill. Snowboarding roots are not in super G ski racing. They are in skateboarding/surfing both of which have an emphasis on style, tricks, grabs, etc... Why not slow things down and spend some time learning something fun?


I see your point, but... All fine, nice that you found _your_ definition of progress and fun. But it's just that: your definition  (and sounds bit like the old dull freestyle vs. freeride competition). Maybe those ppl you judge to be not well rounded don't even _want_ to hop n twirl and conciously decided they don't want to spin n grab but rather like the freeride part of snowboarding and chose to progress _only_ there. Hay gustos para todo.

I - and probably everybody - agree that _simply_ concentrate on going strait without any other technique aim is pretty dull - and also dangerous, tho I see this behaviour more with skiers, where many are just bombing straight without having good technique and become a danger to others cos they're too fast & out of control for the skills they - yet - have. 

If OPs gf wants to progress in the freeride segment (just my interpretation) and get more confident getting faster as a means to ride more aggressively and carve harder? No need to talk that aim down and claim that hop n twirl is the climax of snowboarding.

BTW: I'm not free of judgmental thoughts as well . While I love to watch the freestyle guys in their parks and admire their skillz... each time I see some of those guys scraping down our steeps I cannot help to think, common, why don't you guys learn to ride such slopes aggressively, and carve nice lines instead of scraping all the snow away. (This may not apply to you as you seem to be well rounded and can do all of what snowboarding has to offer... but not everybody is).

Anyway... Let's all have - our very individual defined - fun slipping down the white, be it fast or playful, leaving the "if you don't do what I do you're less good" judgment at home :happy:


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Good discussion all around everyone, it's interesting seeing all your opinions on this. For me, going fast is one potential indicator of skill among many. It's an important thing to be comfortable with to do certain things (flats, big jumps, narrow chutes where turning is not an option). It is also one of many ways to have fun on a board. We had some great carving snow here the other day and I had a blast going fast and carving, but also combining that with frequent airs, presses, and 180s (no buttering, I still lose a lot of speed with those). For reference (brag alert), there was a group of skiers and riders more or less straight lining the run behind me and it took them the entire run to catch up. You don't need to go slow to freestyle. You just need precise edge control, to take off and land on a clean edge, and lose nothing to skidding. It was a little scary, especially the hardway back 1's, but the snow was great and I didn't wreck or slow down. So I do enjoy and value the ability to go fast, but it's lower on my list than versatility, style, and being constantly active on the board.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I am starting to think that maybe I am one of the lucky ones out there who has a SO that is as passionate about the sport as I am.
> 
> As far as gear she is currently riding, I have her on a NS Raven (2014) model, she is the most confident she has ever been on a board with this deck.


Hmmm... F1EAs comment is worth a try. The Raven is a nice women's board IF one likes CRC. 
I've tried several CRC boards... nice in pow and while on edge, but I couldn't get over the wiggly rocker between feet feel when flat. Maybe your gf could profit from the more stable feel a camber pronounced board can give. I'd let her demo a RCR and see, if she'll like that profile more. The Jones women's Flagship - formerly Mothership - is a pretty rad deck she could like.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i still don't understand how going fast is boring. how can you not get a huge adrenaline rush from riding at mach 1 speed? unless by "boring" you mean you prefer to put more style into your riding by laying huge carves or hitting the park.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Basically what Neni said, everyone snowboards for different reasons and everyone loves different aspects of snowboarding. No one can say one way of riding is superior than the other as it is really about ones enjoyment of snowboarding. I probably look like dog shit when I'm riding but I don't care, I get as much enjoyment out of it as someone who has superb form. The beauty of snowboarding is being able to mix it up and branch out into other areas, out of your comfort zone, if you have that desire.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Ha-ha it happens to me sometimes :embarrased1:


just relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Was out trying the new GoPro the other day and got some footage of her on it, (its only a minute or so of footage of her, but might give you guys an idea of her level)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

...ok... high intermediate to low advanced...but her form is a bit loose and not working together and could be much more dynamic...she rides abit timid. She moves over the board...instead of moving the board under her. 

She needs to get more aligned and stacked, get aggressively on the nose to initiate turns/carves, let the board run on its edges. And get the trailing arm down and moving in coordination. Also have her keep her leading shoulder pointed in the fall line...instead of transversing so much.

Imo she also has too narrow of a stance....consider widening her stance to help her get more dynamic...up/down in the knees and to get her center of gravity over the edges of the board...she is standing too tall and stiff legged.

she definitely has potential to progress...she also needs to feel the difference of having her upper body going quietly in the general direction....but then needs to move her lower body and really work the board and learn how to drive her knees and leading hip and get some angulation going ... work with her on the getting the nasty hump and dump thing going....I'm sure you got some ideas about that...lol

a drill would be have her rock back and forth edge to edge using her ankles...then have her progress to crouching and drive the edges back and forth with her knees...but keep her leading shoulder pointed down the fall line and get the board to move back and forth under her....so that she is sucking up her knees to transfer to the new edge...get her to feel the pop and also the lock-on feel with each edge.

my 2 cents


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You gf looks confident in cruising, now it's time to get more dynamic into the riding - as you had already identified.


wrathfuldeity said:


> Imo she also has too narrow of a stance....consider widening her stance to help her get more dynamic...up/down in the knees and to get her center of gravity over the edges of the board...she is standing too tall and stiff legged.


I second everything Wrath said, especially the above. With too narrow stance, it's harder to bend your knees. A wider stance would allow the crouching needed for the next steps, do those turns at higher speed, with more aggression, pushing the edges into turns. This may also enhance her confidence going faster cos riding with bent knees gives you way faster reaction.
Another drill against the stiff legs would be to have her exercise crouch n stand up crouch hop chrouch alla time on a run to make her _aware_ of her knees n leg muscles. Let her do long stretches chrouched as much as she can, shift weight from front to back foot and back to front again. This all helps to build up balance with different bodypositions, and build up muscle memory.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

For the short vid of her i agree with them, but damn! you just took off and left her and at the end you acted like WTF,where she go?! you know she is not fast. Can her sister keep up with you?


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I normally wait for her, but was the last run of the day and she knows where we were going. 

Thanks for the pointers on widening her stance, im gonna crank it out a bit, i have been trying to get her to loosen hwr lega more so this should help...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I think shes doing fine, nothing wrong with her stance IMO, what she needs is time and allowed to progress at her own pace. More of what Neni said will do her good to have a bit more fun when she's riding, a bit more dynamic and get her to press both sides (nose/tail) of her board so she knows how it feels and how to use her tail and nose, right now shes only riding between her feet and she's leaning too far back with it as well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A vid done last year for another fourmite...have gf study this vid about getting dynamic, have her ride crouched with her elbows on her knees and then have her sink down/rise up... driving with the leading knee and point her turns (point finger down towards the center of the turn with her leading index finger) this will help to get her to get on the nose and the leading shoulder and hip all coordinated and going in the direction of the turn/carve

btw the groomed run in your vid is perfect... nice, wide, little traffic and lets you develop some speed to start aggressively carving. Your gf is not far from progressing right into becoming more dynamic

have fun


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

AmberLamps said:


> I normally wait for her, but was the last run of the day and she knows where we were going.
> 
> Thanks for the pointers on widening her stance, im gonna crank it out a bit, i have been trying to get her to loosen hwr lega more so this should help...


I was giving you shit:grin: anyways, the more i watched the video i noticed one thing, at the very end of her riding right before you went by her i noticed that she was leaning back. Her front leg was straight back like this / You can suggest to her lovingly to lean forward more and bend her knees and stay centered on her board, but an advanced instructor might be able to help her with that and just more riding time will help too.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I finally was able to read thru this whole thread, awesome discussion. I think she looks pretty fast, let's face it its nice of her to let you think you are awesome  

When you said she has more cautious days: I just recently put 2 and 2 together about needing some adrenaline to start my day off in the right mindset. 

I'm new to this forum. This thread and many of your critiques & drill ideas is exactly what i was hoping to find here so thanks!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> a drill would be have her rock back and forth edge to edge using her ankles...then have her progress to crouching and drive the edges back and forth with her knees...but keep her leading shoulder pointed down the fall line and get the board to move back and forth under her....so that she is sucking up her knees to transfer to the new edge...get her to feel the pop and also the lock-on feel with each edge.
> 
> my 2 cents


It really is making me mad that I have no video of myself riding and no idea how my form is, and no immediate hope of getting video. Silly question but this first part Wrathful says, you intend to be done standing still or on a run? "Feel the Pop and lock on feel with each edge..." any other way to explain what you mean by this? Thanks


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> It really is making me mad that I have no video of myself riding and no idea how my form is, and no immediate hope of getting video. Silly question but this first part Wrathful says, you intend to be done standing still or on a run? "Feel the Pop and lock on feel with each edge..." any other way to explain what you mean by this? Thanks


It's done when carving down a run. You load/unload the board with your body weight. Somewhat hard to explain you sorta have to feel it for yourself to understand what Wrathful is talking about. It's very very noticeable on a board with traditional camber where you can really feel the load/unload of the board when it snaps in and out of turns.

As for the video of OP's gf it looks like she should spend some time getting rid of that tendency to use that back leg in her turns. Her back leg is definitely doing some ruddering/windshield wiper turns.

Especially noticeable at: https://youtu.be/Zt6z7ANcpOs?t=59


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> It really is making me mad that I have no video of myself riding and no idea how my form is, and no immediate hope of getting video. Silly question but this first part Wrathful says, you intend to be done standing still or on a run? "Feel the Pop and lock on feel with each edge..." any other way to explain what you mean by this? Thanks


what runs can you do comfortably with confidence?

what is your board profile...rocker, hybrid or traditional camber?

can you run down a green/blue, basically straight line and rock back and forth with just your ankles?

can you move your body over the board to carve?

are you dynamic...nice movement up and down moving your body over the board and carve nice lines (on groomers)?

If you can do the above and have a traditional cambered board. Then next step is to work on moving the board under you. 

Work on keep your leading shoulder in the fall line and move the board under you by sucking up your knees to transition from edge to edge.

Just watch good riders and try to make sure you are stacked, aligned and dynamic.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm intermediate and my wife is beginner. I'm just happy we are out, for the first 8 years of marriage with babies and stuff we never got out. I don't care how slow she is. My kids are even slower. haha. I just ride switch and work on stuff. I can't do any tricks so I am trying to learn a few basic ones, too old to go crazy. I'm just having fun. Sometimes I bomb and wait at the bottom but I'm really just glad to be out. OP has great problems to have. 

Your girl looks good, not quite carving but not crashing. Just make sure she is having fun, that's number one. Ride switch with her on one run, then send it on the next one and wait for her at the bottom. Practice presses while you wait or grab a beer. 

That run was so long!!!! I'm jealous. My puny local hill has runs less than 1/4 that long. I need to move. Dammit!!:frown:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX,.. Wrathfull's got a pretty good tutorial vid posted I believe in Essie's Amputee thread! (...be forewarned,.. He's pert near nekkid in it!)  :laugh: _JK Wrath!_ . He's wearing base layers n has tape at the joints to allow you to better see the movements he's describing. 

Ther's also sum very good turorials on technique to be had @ snowboardaddiction.com. Lastly, try searching YT & Vimeo for clips of "Dynamic turns, cross over/cross under turns, and carved vs skidded turns!" All of thise search terms should bring up clips containing the type of shoulder/hip/leg/ankle movements described along with weighting/un-weighting the board during turns. 

Right off the top of my head, SA's 2-3 carving tuts seemed to cover ALL those aspects discussed here! 

(...btw, didn't you say your hubby skied or boarded also? Get him to break out the phone & follow you for a few runs to get vid of you & your technique!!). I mean, what else is a spouse good for? :laugh:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> what runs can you do comfortably with confidence?
> 
> what is your board profile...rocker, hybrid or traditional camber?


Rocker, see Burton Feather info Burton feather

Runs: Green blue and maybe getting more confident on blacks? I know for sure I follow my SO blindly onto blacks all the time though making it down is not same as being good . Id say I'm good at moguls unless they are icehumps, good on steeps compared to other riders I'm watching.



wrathfuldeity said:


> can you run down a green/blue, basically straight line and rock back and forth with just your ankles?
> 
> can you move your body over the board to carve?


Not sure but will try this tomorrow. I had tons of fun today doing your previously mentioned elbows on the knees pose lol, imagining my future eurocarves.

No need to respond I will work on getting a video up as its hard to discuss and know my level etc or what to suggest working on. But today was awesome up there!!!! Brand new to the park, today I got over a tiny jump and the rainbow. Lol... sorry if I cluttered this thread!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Lastly, try searching YT & Vimeo for clips of "Dynamic turns, cross over/cross under turns, and carved vs skidded turns!" All of these search terms …
> (...btw, didn't you say your hubby skied or boarded also? Get him to break out the phone & follow you for a few runs to get vid of you & your technique!!). I mean, what else is a spouse good for? :laugh:


Thanks for providing search terms! Yes like Neni, my husband got me into riding hes great at it and I'm doing well finally with catching him at skills. He wont take a video of me riding LOL no dice there, prob too busy crunching numbers at about 50mph or just as likely I look so dialed in he doesn't want it to go to my head :grin: Also starting video out in the cold on my iPhone crashes it. Other obvious solution of friends on the mountain well... I know no one but I'll get one eventually.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> ....Brand new to the park, today I got over a tiny jump and the rainbow. *Lol... sorry if I cluttered this thread!*


...that's referred to around here as a "Thread Jack!" :laugh: It happens! Some Jacks are more reprehensible than others due to their "spammy," self serving or Trolling nature! Others just morph or evolve into other subjects. Often however, some threads just meander away from themselves for no apparent reason!  ...it's actually quite fascinating and occasionally _very_ entertaining to see how far into left field some threads will go once initially derailed!! ( *YOGA PANTS!!!*) :rofl3:  

Don't sweat it! >


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> He wont take a video of me riding LOL no dice there, prob too busy crunching numbers at about 50mph or just as likely I look so dialed in he doesn't want it to go to my head :grin: Also starting video out in the cold on my iPhone crashes it. Other obvious solution of friends on the mountain well... I know no one but I'll get one eventually.


Vids are a great source to learn. Get one of your friends to ride one run after you and check thag vid yourself. I wasn't aware of many riding flaws I do until I saw a vid of myself, even tho SO tried to explain it many times. Hearing n seing are just two different things... it became obvious what's wrong after the first seconds :laugh:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Rocker, see Burton Feather info Burton feather


We need to start a pool on her next board purchase. She is spending way too much time on here not to be dreaming of a new board already. I'll take 3rd week in June as its pretty good from a price/availability/totally Jonesing from the end of the season perspective.

Don't get me wrong, the Feather is a fine board, but its a Cup o Soup fine, not a Mario Lopez fine.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Did you brake up already?:grin:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

cookiedog said:


> Did you brake up already?


Haha, na i just havent been paying heaps of atention to the thread. Also we have been out of town for a few weeks so havent been riding. We are going up on friday and next Monday, so we will work on some of the great advice provided in here. Thanks guys and girl's.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> She is spending way too much time on here not to be dreaming of a new board already.


Yep after 5 years no riding my head/fear/attitude is totally in a different place and I'm totally addicted and making up for lost time ripping it up! 
Honestly I wont be thinking about a new board for awhile as when the snow stops I'm unwrapping the boat & what I'm jonesing for already is gear for my first season wakeboarding! If that fails ill just practice flips into the water and imagine I'm strapped into a board :grin:


----------

